# Full Frame and Crop Body shooting the same event



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello

Im just getting into event photography such as weddings, birthday parties etc... I currently own

Canon 7D
Canon 5D Mark III
Tokina 11-16mm (Works at 16mm on FF)
Canon 50mm 1.4
Canon 24-70mm 2.8L II
Canon 70-200mm 2.8L IS II

Im also looking to purchase the Canon 100mm 2.8L Macro (for ring, cake type shots) What I'm interested in knowing is how can incorporate both camera bodies with those lenses and still be functional and not have to change lens back and forth? I was thinking of just keeping the 70-200mm on the 5D and using the 24-70mm on the 7D. But that leaves me with the issue of overlapping focal lengths and also wont have anything at the wider focal length for group shot. 

Anyones familiar with event shooting that can help me figure this out would be great.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 21, 2013)

Do the opposite...... the standard zoom on the full frame and the tele zoom on the crop. You will miss the FOV between 70mm to 110mm (approx), but do you think you absolutely need that? Now you have pretty wide wide angle for groupshots, and pretty long range tele for all the distance shots (the actual ceremony etc). Of course what you will miss is some quality bokeh on the tele shots. But with all the fine lenses that you have you will be changing lenses quite a few times, so that is a given.

The other suggestion that you will probably get pretty soon is get another full frame body - use two full frames for the weddings because that is the way to go.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> Hello
> 
> Im just getting into event photography such as weddings, birthday parties etc... I currently own
> 
> ...



I say you pass on buying the 100 macro because you can shoot close up shots of cakes and rings just fine with the lenses you have. 

take the $550 from not buying the macro, sell your 7D, and use the money to get a second full frame body like a used 5d2 or better yet 5d3. Two 5d3's with those lenses you have arms you with a very versatile and powerful toolbox, you'll have 24-200 covered with two bodies that can both shoot up to 3200 ISO, and you'll never need to change lenses.

Also, if you shoot a wedding and something happens to your 5d3 to make it not work, you would want a good back up camera anyway. A 7D is not a good back up for high ISO situations like a reception, indoor service...etc.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Rakamrak

Initially thats what i was thinking. Im trying to use the events to fund the second FF body. I figured the old trusty 7D can help me get by instead of going at it with just the 5D alone.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Northstar

What do you think of getting a 6D(new) instead of another 5DIII or 5DII(used).


----------



## pedro (Sep 21, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> Thanks Northstar
> 
> What do you think of getting a 6D(new) instead of another 5DIII or 5DII(used).



@Monte Graham: This is an excellent question, you will get it answered here: 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12847.msg230204#msg230204

Dustin Abbott does weddings using two 6Ds. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 21, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> Hello
> 
> Im just getting into event photography such as weddings, birthday parties etc... I currently own
> 
> ...



I do this all the time; combinations used:

70-200 f/2.8IS II on the 7D; 24-105 f/4 L zoom or 14/20/35/50mm prime on the 5D2.

Low-light and heavy use of long focal lengths, or when portraiture is important:
70-200 f/2.8IS II on the 5D2, Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 on the 7D.
Recent example of this combination in action:
http://www.mrsfotografie.nl/reportage/stiefkiekn-2013/

Motorsports: 70-200 f/2.8IS II (and optional 1.4TC), or 100-400 on the 7D; 24-105 on the 5D2 or I'll bring my Sony NEX instead for the general pix.


So for maximum flexibility with your current camera bodies I suggest you get an f/2,8 APS-C 'normal' zoom for your 7d 

On the other hand, if you want to use a combination of your 24-70 and 70-200, then get an extra full frame body (6D) to handle the wide end.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> Thanks Northstar
> 
> What do you think of getting a 6D(new) instead of another 5DIII or 5DII(used).



6d - That's a good idea too....great solution. I'm sure some people shoot weddings with a 7d, but I would think if you were serious about being a great wedding photographer, then two full frame bodies is the way to go.

I had a similar dilema a year ago about my sports photography, so I bought a 1dx and couldn't be happier...my photos are better because of the capabilities of the 1dx. 

You will have more "keepers" and better IQ by replacing the 7d with a 6d when shooting indoor photography like a wedding....no question about it.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 21, 2013)

Pairings that I use for (infrequent) weddings & events: 

5D3: 17-35 f/2.8, 7D: 24-70 f/2.8
7D: 17-50 f/2.8 Tamron ( or 17-35 f/2.8 ), 5D3: 70-200 f/2.8

For sports, especially motorsports:
5D3: 70-200 f/2.8, 7D: 100-400
5D3: 100-400, 7D: 300 f/2.8 with 2X TC
5D3: 24-70 (For pit photos), 7D: 100-400

If I did a lot of weddings and events, I'd buy another 5D3. My previous pairing was a 5D and 40D. Unlike the 5D, the 5D3 makes an excellent sports camera.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

@mrsfotografie You have some wonderful photos. Im thinking im just gonna upgrade to another FF camera. Im just stuck between running 2 5DMKIII or the 5D+6D combo.. @northstar I dont think i want to give up my reach and FPS with my 7D for sports and wildlife so ill be keeping it. But the choice of second FF for weddings is racking my brain.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> @mrsfotografie You have some wonderful photos. Im thinking im just gonna upgrade to another FF camera. Im just stuck between running 2 5DMKIII or the 5D+6D combo.. @northstar I dont think i want to give up my reach and FPS with my 7D for sports and wildlife so ill be keeping it. But the choice of second FF for weddings is racking my brain.



There's an advantage to having two identical bodies when you are carrying and using them both.

Buttons/dials/features and menu are the same....less confusing....allows you to react without having to think.

Good luck.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks @Northstar. I have a question off tangent. Im new to this message board but i was wondering how can i change the camera name under my username to the left of the post. Right now it has me with PowerShot G15 and i dont own that camera.

Thank You


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> Thanks @Northstar. I have a question off tangent. Im new to this message board but i was wondering how can i change the camera name under my username to the left of the post. Right now it has me with PowerShot G15 and i dont own that camera.
> 
> Thank You



It's based on the number of posts you have...when you get to 50 or 100 it will change to a better camera...I think it upgrades about every 100 or 200 posts...I finally got to a 5d3 recently, and I think it changes to a 1dx at 1000 posts.

You can't change it.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

THANKS


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2013)

Bob Howland said:


> Pairings that I use for (infrequent) weddings & events:
> 
> 5D3: 17-35 f/2.8, 7D: 24-70 f/2.8
> 7D: 17-50 f/2.8 Tamron ( or 17-35 f/2.8 ), 5D3: 70-200 f/2.8
> ...



Bob, you're right, the 5d3 is a great sports camera....especially when paired with the 70-200 as you've described. I noticed you wrote 7d with 300 mm and 2x TC....how's the IQ with that combo at 960mm ff equiv.?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 21, 2013)

Northstar said:


> MonteGraham said:
> 
> 
> > @mrsfotografie You have some wonderful photos. Im thinking im just gonna upgrade to another FF camera. Im just stuck between running 2 5DMKIII or the 5D+6D combo.. @northstar I dont think i want to give up my reach and FPS with my 7D for sports and wildlife so ill be keeping it. But the choice of second FF for weddings is racking my brain.
> ...



*MonteGraham,* Thanks 

As for using two identical bodies, +1 for the ease of all the controls being the same. But I rather have a crop and a full frame combination so that lenses can have a dual function. The 7D and 5D3 are very similar control-wise, and even the 5D2 is not too dissimilar to the 7D.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 21, 2013)

Similar situation.... 5Dii and 7D

Social events can be tricky. The 24-70 you have should do ok for small gatherings, and you can mount the 50/1.4 on the 7D for the occaional need to shoot a head n shoulders shot. Most events are not head and shoulder shots though.

In a few weeks I'll be shooting at Biketoberfest, downtown Main Street Daytona. Gonna use the 16-35 on the 5Dii and 20/2.9 on the 7D as backup. The 5Dii will have the big flash rig, while I'll just rely on the 7D little internal flash for the occaional time I'll need it. The 20mm lens is like my favorite 35mm in coverage on FF, so alls well there. Keep in mind that Biketoberfest is a ZOO and the 16-35 will be getting its workout.

For a wedding... not sorry to say, I'd shoot a wedding with the following: 35mm lens on the FF, and 50mm lens on the crop, so I'd probably use the 16-36 at the 35 end all the time, backing off maybe if I had a really big group to shoot in a really tight space. I prefer to shoot groups with the 35 lens... they look more natural, but often space is a consideration.

You need a 16-35


----------



## Act444 (Sep 21, 2013)

I used used a 7D/5D3 combo at a recent event...but I did the opposite of what you're proposing. I put the 24-70 on the 5D and the 70-200 on the 7D. That way, I get the benefit of reach on the 7D and the wide-angle of 24mm on the 5D.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

@charlieB I have the Tokina 11-16mm which on my 7D is equivalent to a 17-26 on 35mm.. so if need be i have an wide option. But the issue as far as changing lens constantly throughout the event is what im worried about(dont wanna miss "the shot"). I''m thinking running 2 FF would suffice given i have 24-200 covered.. The only problem i have now is whether 24mm is wide enough for group shots and the consistency of using 6D and 5DMKIII together.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 21, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> @charlieB I have the Tokina 11-16mm which on my 7D is equivalent to a 17-26 on 35mm.. so if need be i have an wide option. But the issue as far as changing lens constantly throughout the event is what im worried about(dont wanna miss "the shot"). I''m thinking running 2 FF would suffice given i have 24-200 covered.. The only problem i have now is whether 24mm is wide enough for group shots and the consistency of using 6D and 5DMKIII together.



24mm is probably as wide as you'd like to go before people on the edge of the frame get too seriously distorted!

Note you don't need full coverage of all focal lengths! It's okay to have a gap in the ranges. In fact it'll help you decide which camera to use when you're shooting, and it'll more clearly define the 'near' and 'far' usage.

And here's another tip: Carefully think out which lenses you will shoot with, and stick to them! I rarely change lenses while I'm on a shoot, especially with two camera bodies. Besides, I manage to squeeze the two lens/body combinations in one bag with no room left for anything other than a single external flash so I'm stuck with what I chose in the first place. This gives me no option of changing lenses and more time to concentrate on shooting.

Using two bodies addresses the need to avoid lens changes, that's why you're using the two bodies in the first place.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2013)

I've found it to my disadvantage to use a crop and ff at a event. Due to the 1.6 crop, I need a wide lens on my crop that I also want to use on my FF. I'd use my 16-35L on the crop and 24-70 on FF, but run the risk of missing a wide shot. Putting a telephoto on a crop might just get part of a face in the frame.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've found it to my disadvantage to use a crop and ff at a event. Due to the 1.6 crop, I need a wide lens on my crop that I also want to use on my FF. I'd use my 16-35L on the crop and 24-70 on FF, but run the risk of missing a wide shot. Putting a telephoto on a crop might just get part of a face in the frame.



Im thinking if i mount the 24-70 on my FF and 70-200 on crop i would have (24-70) - (112-320) covered. the gap in focal length shouldnt be a big deal.. It sounds feasible but time will tell if its successful in practice. 24-70 is great for groups during the reception and i can use the length of the crop for the ceremony.


----------



## spacetimeroger (Sep 21, 2013)

I think going wide-moderate-tele on the 5D and tele on the 7D is a great way to go, I've done that combo a number of times with great results - the extra reach on the long-end w/a 7D is a very nice thing to have at the ready, and the 7Ds autofocus is very, very good and offers you fast FPS shooting if you need it. 

There are good reasons to use both a crop and a FF camera on the same shoot, just as there are good reasons to use two identical cameras--what really matters is what works best for you and your style of photography, the notion that FF cameras are the only serious ones is crazy. You can do great work with them. People have been photographing weddings for a very, very, very long time, with far lesser cameras than the 7D.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 22, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> MonteGraham said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly though, I think the decision is going to be made each and every time you show up at a venue. Because they're all going to be different and have different room sizes, etc.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2013)

One thing that obviously is missing in the OP's question is distance to the subject. I can be 5 ft away from the subject at events if wish, or fade back to 100 ft, maybe more. Usually I am within 15 ft, so a telephoto lens on a crop camera would be of no use. When I want to get a whole stage in the image, I can move back, but that can also lose a shot. Usually when using two cameras, I have a assistant, who stays in the center of the stage 15 ft back with the crop body. I'm the one who moves up very close, way back, and left or right with my 5D MK III.
This makes a big difference in lens selection.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 27, 2013)

I would buy an extension tube vs. a macro because wedding work isn't usually done at 1:1 and the lenses you have work great with the 25 tube. 

One bit of advice I learned the hard way working with two or more bodies at events - ALWAYS sync the time on all bodies prior to the event. EOS Utility is the easiest way to do it. You can fix later, but having cameras off by an hour (daylight savings!) or a minute or even a few seconds can be a nightmare when trying to edit the shots into a cohesive sequence.


----------



## ablearcher (Oct 1, 2013)

What Dave_NYC said - you need to adapt to a location every time you shoot. Most of the time you can scout the location before the day, so you will have a game plan which FL to pick. I'm in the same situation with my two bodies and the way i see it, 7D is not really the best option for any indoor events. I've used it for quite a long time (was one of the first 7D adopters) and yes, you can mange considering good lenses, flash, etc. But right now i can see a significant difference in IQ comparing to 5DIII. 

In general, for now I keep (just like others suggested here) a wider end on my FF body and a longer lens on 7D. I also try to pair 7D with a prime whenever possible. Most of the time I use two lens setup for indoor ceremonies 35L+ 85/1.8. But thats mostly for indoor ceremonies. For outdoor I do the opposite - 10-22 on crop and 70-200 on FF. 7D is perfectly fine for my needs when it comes to outdoor locations. Its the indoor when I see the limitations.


----------

